# Poop in the yard...never dissociate?



## Thumperina (Mar 6, 2013)

Our rabbits have been with us exactly for 1 year, they spend a lot of time in the yard. I thought at first that their poop should work as fertilizer and that we are supposed to have better grass. It never happened. Poop is intact on the ground (a lot of poop!) and nothing happening to it. It doesn't rain too often here, virtually no snow in winter but 2 weeks ago we had 14 inches (it rarely happens). The snow melted but poop still hasn't dissolved! I start thinking that the only option I will have is to pick it up. 
Is rabbit poop beneficial to the ground at all? Will it ever dissociate?


----------



## missyscove (Mar 6, 2013)

I think the general consensus is that rabbit poop can be a good fertilizer, but you really should be composting it first.


----------



## gmtstars (Mar 6, 2013)

That's really odd.... I have heard it is supposed to be the best free fertilizer ever!! 

It should break up though. When I scoop out poop from my litter box, they are very soft....


I think I am going to put some poop in my yard tonight and get back to you


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 6, 2013)

You mean your rabbits are lying in a yard-full of poop?


----------



## Thumperina (Mar 6, 2013)

hmmmm... to the last question. No, in the yard they are mostly running. They lying in favorite places like a blanket under the deck, in the hutch, in a huge cardboard box and so on. 
They are also eating grass when it's good. Are you concerned that they are lying in the dirt? They even eat own poop, so I never thought that this could be a problem.


----------



## Thumperina (Mar 6, 2013)

missyscove said:


> I think the general consensus is that rabbit poop can be a good fertilizer, but you really should be composting it first.


sorry to ask - how to compost?


----------



## hannah_biota (Mar 7, 2013)

Just the other day I found rabbit poop in one of our sheds & there haven't been any rabbits here in over 2 years. (Since before we moved here)

Rabbit poop has a high cellulose content, which breaks down very slowly under normal circumstances. The nitrogen & other nutrients are being reabsorbed, leaving the cellulose balls behind. You can compost it, but rabbit manure isn't 'hot' like chicken manure and composting is not totally necessary.

The simplest way to compost is to just throw everything in a heap & let it sit, you can spray water on the pile to speed up the process. If you want to contain it you can build a bin or fence around it.


----------



## JBun (Mar 7, 2013)

Rabbit poop is good fertilizer, but it needs moisture to break down. If not it just dries up and sits there. The nutrients will leach out into the ground, but the poop balls themselves, will take time to decompose.


----------



## Thumperina (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks. So, what is the recommendation for me? Pick it up and either throw away or put into one pile (in the bin) and water it? How long? then what? Spread it on the ground again?


----------



## glittermomma (Mar 7, 2013)

http://www.vegetablegardener.com/item/8156/rabbit-manure-in-the-garden
I love to garden and now that I have bunnies I will be using their poop to make "bunny brew" to help my garden grow.


----------



## Thumperina (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you for the link, Glittermoma! I don't have a garden but I will hope we have good grass growing this year. I will leave the poop where it is for now and see what happens in the spring.


----------



## glittermomma (Mar 7, 2013)

Your very welcome  And pleasure to meet ya


----------



## Thumperina (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice to meet you too! 
I guess watering all that poop will help even better  

Thank you EVERYBODY!


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 7, 2013)

I have had great success with bunny poo and litter in my garden. The "bunny brew" they mentioned is a great way to use it. I also used to put the whole contents of litterboxes on the ground, having used wood stove pellets as litter. They break down into sawdust-like stuff, and that combined with the remaining hay makes a good weed block. It's probably best to compost first if you can, but I had a community garden plot and live in an apartment. My worm bin isn't big enough for the volume of bunny waste we generate.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Mar 7, 2013)

I used some when I planted seeds in some windowboxes, but I made a trench in the dirt a couple inches deep and buried it first. When I put it on top later on, I'm going to crush it first because then it's powdery and will probably break down better. (I live in an apartment, nowhere to compost anything or store bunny brew)


----------

